# White Print on Darks



## chadrob (Jan 31, 2017)

What do the experts say.... What is the best screen mesh to use with a white ink on dark t-shirt or sweatshirt? And why? I have heard different opinions.


----------



## Scott Printing (Jul 1, 2016)

110 mesh for most applications. I use Excel White (triangle) its pretty good for polyester and cotton shirts and its creamy and not too thick.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

We're at 158 or 196 on our automatic depending upon the artwork. Either print-flash-print with one screen if the order is small or two screens print-flash-print on a longer run.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
110 mesh is enough for this.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

It really depends on the artwork. If you're just doing lettering and you don't have a flash, you can use 110 or 125. If you have detail to your artwork and you have a flash, you can do 156 or 173. If you're using an automatic you can go to 200. If you're using waterbased, all these numbers change. Different shops have different reasons for the mesh they use based on their process and capabilities. You have to decide what works for your situation.


----------



## chadrob (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you for the help. We are using 110 now for all white prints. Does this change for an underlay? Say white underlay and a 2nd print of red on a black shirt. We are now printing white (110) - flash - print red (230). And having some texture issues. Any thoughts on whats going wrong?


----------



## Scott Printing (Jul 1, 2016)

You are almost there. Your problem is that your white isn't smooth. If you print, print, flash, print the white that should give you a smooth white, then flash and then print red. 

Your white angle should be flat opposed to tight(upright) angle. Make sure all of your ink is clearing through the screen. 

In the future you can use a lower mesh screen for the top coat(red). I normally use a 156 for top coats unless your image has a lot of detail. 

I would use a 110 for the underbase(of course there could be a circumstance that could change that but as a general rule of thumb go with the 110.)


----------



## Scott Printing (Jul 1, 2016)

Is there any white showing? I didnt know if it was a 100% underbase? I use union maxopake bright red(its pretty thick) Whenever im printing red on black I just print flash print the red(shoot it in a 110) If the ink has a strong body you dont always need the white underbase, its just more work and takes longer.


----------



## chadrob (Jan 31, 2017)

Some of the designs have white showing. On this particular print there is a white outline with a red print on top.


----------



## TheFoundry (Jul 31, 2012)

The action engineering roller squeegee ironing system helps a lot with this. It helps knock down the fibrillation between your base and top colors. Your mesh looks right though.


----------

